# One of the many reasons I love Japan



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

I recently held a little tour of local shops here in tokyo for some of the herfers at my base. the shop owners were very happy at the introduction of new customers and they provided thank you gifts to me. The red carlos torano is well aged the cello is completely turned a light shade of yellow.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Sweet score!!*


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

I have one of those Quintero's. It's been sitting for about 6 months. Are they any good? I've never tried one.


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

Nice. 
What are the prices like in Japan?


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

That's awesome !!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome!!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

wow thats great


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

I think I'll go to Japan.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Pickups!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice...I will be on that side of the world in a couple months.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

is that a vinatge 04 quintero?, those are good little smokes..


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

:dribble:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

one day this embargo crap will end


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

They look very smokable ,nice pics


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Ah!! I know I shoulda went to Japan last week!!! I had a chance and skipped it.. 

Those are great sticks!! I love the MC's there.. Had a bunch of #2's and #4's..

Kinda glad that not too many of the locals smoke cigars.. Leaves plenty for us!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great pickups


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man i be those partagas will be really good!!!


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

pv1191 said:


> I have one of those Quintero's. It's been sitting for about 6 months. Are they any good? I've never tried one.


Good smokes for a machine made cuban


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

big04deuce said:


> Nice...I will be on that side of the world in a couple months.


 Let me know if you come to tokyo Ill hook you up.


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

chinomalo said:


> Ah!! I know I shoulda went to Japan last week!!! I had a chance and skipped it..
> 
> Those are great sticks!! I love the MC's there.. Had a bunch of #2's and #4's..
> 
> Kinda glad that not too many of the locals smoke cigars.. Leaves plenty for us!!


 Yes you should have come here. Id take good care of you if you did bro.


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

What sweet sweet mouth watering photos


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

ytford said:


> Yes you should have come here. Id take good care of you if you did bro.


I hope to swing by either summer of late fall, maybe even winter again..

I might visit Yokohama which is really close to you..

Hopefully I can pack some aboard for a Japan herf!!

Thanks and enjoy it!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Good smokes you have there, Ian. I know Japan is a verry expensive country to live in so I ges you payd a lot for those ISOM's? I had lately a 10 year old Sancho Panza and he was awesome!!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

I can only say, " awesome!"


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow! That's all I can say. Wow!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:dribble::dribble: those look yummy


----------

